# HAPPY BIRTHDAY MYAMOM!!!



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

50, RIGHT????


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Happy Birthday indeed.

Hope it is a wonderful one for you!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Happy Birthdayyyyyy


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">







to one of the most caring and kind person, I have met here. I hope your day is wonderful!!!





















</span>


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! I admire you!! I do not know how you do all you do!! 

Really a birthday SO close to Christmas? No fair, you get double gifts, don't you!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh my gosh...THANK YOU SO MUCH GUYS! I'm going to cry!!

(except for your post wsumner...LOLOLOLOLOL...YOU WAIT!! LOL)


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

OOPS!!!! I forgot you didn't want anyone to know your age.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

The BEST years are yet to come !!!!! And age is only a number !


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

HUGE HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!! I hope you're having a great one!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think that says it!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

All the best to you, and if you are turning a new decade just remember it will be a great one!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you for such sweet sentiments...
....I first came here to try to save a dog...........and ended up with with cherished friends! I am very blessed to have you guys in my life!

(wsumner.................I'd be looking over my shoulder if I were you..lol.)


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Myamom! Hope it was great!


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

woohoo older than ME!!

happy birthday myamom. i hope that you took some time for yourself today! and got a good doggie snuggle....


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>
I hope you have a great day and many puppy hugs! </span>


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh.............I love the gsd head tilt. Where did you find it??

BTW- Happy B-day.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

belated, but sincere birthday wishes, maryann


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you so much !!!!!!!


----------

